# [SOLVED] F1,F2...F12 doesn't work!

## kbzium

Hello,

all keys on my keyboard (even such as play, forward etc.) works except of... FX keys! My keyboard is Microsoft Curve 5000. It's kinda weird that I've noticed it first after 3 months of using gentoo, when trying to switch to another card on alsamixer  :Smile: 

Help me please anyways,

GrzegorzLast edited by kbzium on Fri Oct 12, 2012 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## benna86

emerge xev

```
x11-apps/xev
```

and check if the FN keys are producing any input

----------

## kbzium

After pressing F6 key

```
KeyPress event, serial 42, synthetic NO, window 0x5000001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 23861153, (-1210,-457), root:(531,111),

    state 0x0, keycode 214 (keysym 0x1008ff56, XF86Close), same_screen YES,

    XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 182

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 42, synthetic NO, window 0x5000001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 23861464, (-1210,-457), root:(531,111),

    state 0x0, keycode 214 (keysym 0x1008ff56, XF86Close), same_screen YES,

    XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 182

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 42, synthetic NO, window 0x5000001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 23863664, (-1397,-205), root:(344,363),

    state 0x0, keycode 214 (keysym 0x1008ff56, XF86Close), same_screen YES,

    XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 182

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 42, synthetic NO, window 0x5000001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 23863857, (-1397,-205), root:(344,363),

    state 0x0, keycode 214 (keysym 0x1008ff56, XF86Close), same_screen YES,

    XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 182

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

```

----------

## benna86

So they work. The keyboard layout is probably misconfigured.

Try to log in from terminal pressing "ctrl+alt+f1" or, if it doesn't work, execute in the shell

```
init 3
```

and see if alsamixer works from there.

p.s. init 5 to go back to Xorg

----------

## kbzium

Doesn't seem to work. But I've noticed something weird when assigning key shortcuts - pressing F4-F12 didn't do anything ("it says something - sorry I don't remember what - don't recognize this key") but F1 brought "help" or "open" or something like that.

----------

## benna86

this is the output on my system

```
KeyPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x6c00001,

root 0xb0, subw 0x0, time 183273845, (692,-210), root:(694,376),

state 0x0, keycode 72 (keysym 0xffc3, F6), same_screen YES,

XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

XFilterEvent returns: False

```

The keycode is different (72 instead of 214) and it is recognized as F6 while yours is recognized as XF86Close, that is normally assigned to a multimedia key.

You need to change the keysyms configuration. Try modifying your Xmodmap as explained in the wiki

----------

## b0nafide

Have you noticed your new "F-Lock" key?  :Wink: 

----------

## kbzium

LOL. You made me feel really embarrased  :Very Happy: 

Thank you!

----------

